# HDX 8.9 Watch Thread



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I received an e-mail at 3:53 PM stating that my Kindle Fire 8.9 was being shipped on Nov. 5th and an iMessage at 5:23 PM showing it's UPS tracking number.

Interestingly, looking at My Orders on amazon.com, it still shows as Pre-Ordered, but when I click on the track button, it also shows it has been received by UPS.

At the worst, it should arrive on Nov. 7th as promised, but I will hope it gets here sometime tomorrow.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooh, jealous!  Did you get 1-day shipping?

I went with 2-day prime, still shows "preordered" with a delivery date of 11/7.  I want to see that "preparing to ship" message at least!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh...I changed my payment method and now mine isn't coming until the 11th.    But new orders aren't  due for delivery until the 25th.  So the 11th is good.  (Hopefully it will be delivered on Veteran's Day.)

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm still on the fence about ordering this.  With the 7 inch HD I could have bought it at Best Buy several days before my Amazon ordered one arrived.  I'm hoping to see the 8.9 HDX locally on the 7th.  Do you think there is an advantage to buying it from Amazon rather than Best Buy or Staples?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a serial number and an email address so far, and the welcome to kindle fire hdxeemail so hopefully. ....Amazon is still showing preordered, shipping now November 7 estimated delivery date. ..hurry up and get here Thursday.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Update!!! Just got the your order has shipped email. ..now to wait for ups Thursday.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I checked earlier today and nothing.. and no email since.  I ordered the first day, paid for 2 day shipping.. the best they offered and I actually thought I would have cancelled this order but I'm thinking I will try the wifi only one, see if I can easily hook up to TWC wifi hotspots and if that will cover my needs enough and if so I will cancel the 4G device.  Otherwise, it will go back and I will embrace the 4G along with the plan with AT&T.

Yep .. it still says pre-ordered with a delivery date of the 7th by 8pm.

Hopefully this means it will ship out of the new facility in San Bernardino, rather than the usual south or Midwest facilities, since I'm on the West coast..


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Ooh, jealous! Did you get 1-day shipping?
> 
> I went with 2-day prime, still shows "preordered" with a delivery date of 11/7. I want to see that "preparing to ship" message at least!


Don't expect to see the "preparing to ship" message this time.

As of 7:00 AM EST on November 6th, My Orders still shows "Pre-ordered" for both the Fire and it's Origami cover.

However, each of their "Track Package" tabs have changed to orange and clicking either one shows that UPS has picked them up and they are in transit.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm excited for all of you getting your 8.9" ones and will anxiously be awaiting comments!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine still says PRE-ORDERED.. now let me check out the tracking option, which wasn't working last night.

My TRACK PACKAGE is not orange, but clicking it now brings up this message


Tracking Information: 

Status:   Preparing for Shipment   
Latest Event:  Order Received - Sep 25, 2013 5:27:45 AM  
Description:  We’ve started preparing your shipment. This process can take some time but does not change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you’ve changed your mind.  
  


Delivery Estimate Thursday, November 7, 2013 by 8:00pm 


I'd say this does mean that they are shipping mine from one of the new California warehouses, probably San Bernardino.. after all we started paying state sales tax at Amazon with the HD orders.

The order containing the 4G model and the origami cover also has TRACK PACKAGE still in gray but clicking it gets that same message, with the two items split out.. the cover is to arrive Nov 7 and the 4G on Dec 10.


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine says the same thing and they have charged my Visa account. I guess it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine still hasn't changed at all.  Hmm let me check my Discover account.

Yep.. it is pending as of today's date.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The cover hasn't been charged yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, got all excited because my email subject line said "Your Amazon.com order of "Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9..." has....

But then I realized it was the cover.  But when I went to my Open Orders to check on my 8.9, it was no longer open either, and is now scheduled to get here on Friday.  Holy Moly! 

So now I'm on Kindle watch.....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone actually got tracking info yet?  I mean to see where your kindle is starting out?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

NOW I have a Welcome to Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 email..  which has a link to manage your kindle, but really not the right link and then on manage your devices it only shows my HD 8.9 info, not even my original fire.. nothing about the new one.

Nothing about shipping it, either, but it is some progress, I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's starting from Hebron, KY, I think...off to doublecheck.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yikes and now I have a tracking number.   (and for the first time Track Package is in yellow. 

WTF??  It is in Whitestone Indiana, coming via FedEx.  So much for the centers locally.  It has left the Amazon facility but no idea where it is heading at present.  Trying to remember where FedEx packages come in, LA or OC.

The cover was ordered earlier (a few hours) with the 4G model and nothing yet but still says delivery tomorrow.

ETA.. it is Whitestown, Indiana.  Not that I know where that is, either. 

Seems to be outside of Indianapolis and actually not far from Marion, where both sides of my family lived for many years.  So I guess it is heading to Indy?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so excited for all of you!    I can't wait for your reviews.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess these are Wi-Fi only versions? My 4G still shows Dec 10th.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Trying not to be excited.  For one of my Fires, even WITH paying for overnight, mine came at least a day late.. one by one everyone got theirs even if they ordered later (I think this was the original fire), but at least I got Amazon to pay back for the shipping fee.  

I hope it does come tomorrow, later, since I am driving a patient for chem so will be away for maybe 3 hours in the morning, early afternoon but then can be home.  if it slops over to Friday I have the same situation for a different patient Friday.  

I like to be here, hoping they won't hurl it down on the step..

(but I am kind of excited, even though I fear the wifi won't work for me and I'll need to keep the 4G when it arrives)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Brenda, yes, my 4G order, which I made even sooner, still says Dec 10.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I can see the building on Google Earth.. Amazon, Corporation, Whitestown, IN.  I think I'm a serious stalker now.

November 6, 2013, 4:23 pm, Whitestown IN US Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier (No carrier tracking? )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, these are the WiFi versions....

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I checked My Orders again just after 8 PM this evening and it finally shows Shipped for both the Fire and the cover.

That is over 24 hours, since each of them were actually delivered to UPS and I received tracking numbers for them.

In case anyone is interested, the Fire was shipped from Indianapolis, while the cover was shipped from Lexington.

EDIT: The above locations are where the items were accepted by UPS.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so anxious for you guys to get your new toys so you can tell us all about what you think about them.  I'm thinking really long and hard about pulling the trigger myself if I hear good reviews.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

WooHoo....it has reached Mesquite ups and be in my hot little hands tomorrow. The cover has been shipped via FedEx and should be there tomorrow also....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Now my order says shipped, but nothing beyond on the way to shipper.  As I recall, FedEx is less forthcoming with info than  UPS.. but I've had a third shipper in the past and it might have been them, too.  Just hate that it is still 2000 miles distant.

The order with the case says Not yet shipped instead of pre-ordered.

FedEx has some info but the times are out of whack.. even with Indiana not going on daylight savings time they mention a time almost 2am tomorrow.. and  it isn't even 10 on the east coast.

They sent information to Ontario, CA and say



- 

11/06/2013  -  Wednesday 

7:50 pm 
Shipment information sent to FedEx 
  

6:00 am 
Shipment information sent to FedEx 

ONTARIO, CA 


Processed by shipper and loaded in trailer said to contain package 


Which seems odd.. "said to contain the package".. you don't KNOW?

The package is 2 pounds and 12 x 8 x 1 inches..  Sounds right!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I did get a shipping email but tracking isn't giving much info.. does say "overnight delivery" and they still say by 8pm

Cannot wait for the east coast deliveries to happen and hear what you think since I'm sure those will arrive  earlier than mine.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My cover has been delayed until the 11th.. this happened overnight and was announced in an email which also said they would make that entire order have free shipping to make up for it.  That order includes the 4G model of the 8.9 HDX.

As for the wifi model, they still say today, on schedule before 8pm.  FedEx tracking won't come up for me today..

ETA: it has arrived, just 20 minutes ago at FedEx in Costa Mesa.. this is just one city over from me and in fact I was just there yesterday to pick up a patient and later bring him home.

I would think delivery would be much earlier than 8pm so now the worry is about it coming before I get home.  Plan was to drop patient at chemo and work out at Curves and I really do need to work out.

Anyway it doesn't say "out for delivery" at the moment.  I have to leave here by 10, so just have  a bit over an hour and then will have to keep checking with my current Fire. 

ETA: Out for Delivery at 8:39am (on delivery vehicle).

Nw 9:36am, I leave at 10am.. sorry for clogging up this thread but the end/is near, it seems.  I really thought some eastcoat KBers would have a delivery by now.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well...my cover is here via FedEx.  Just waiting on ups for my fire.....


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone gotten their new babies yet?  I am really curious to know if it charges from one of the ends or not.  I absolutely hated that the 7 inch HD had its charger outlet on the bottom rather than the end.  Sometimes when my grandkids are here playing games on it by the time I get ready to do anything it needs charging and it is really hard to do anything on it plugged in with that darn cord sticking out the bottom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's like the 7".

Here's a link to the page about it with a video...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201345920

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

I got my 8.9 about an hour and a half ago. I haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet except get it out of the box. The case will come tomorrow.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it's like the 7".
> 
> Here's a link to the page about it with a video...
> 
> ...


I watched the video and still couldn't tell if the charger outlet on the hdx 8.9 is on the end or not. Betsy you said it was the same as the 7, do you mean the same as the 7 hdx, or the 7 hd


----------



## cdaitch (May 28, 2009)

Got mine this afternoon, trying to mess with it a bit (will have more time after the kids go to bed tonight) trying to figure out how to get the flash site starfall.com to work since I can't remember what on earth I did to my first gen. fire to have it working. Anyways charging port is on the top left if you're holding it upright in landscape mode.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

+Mine arrived at 10:36am but I was at Curves and involved in fundraising for the funeral of a 4 year old boy   and to be honest the Fire slipped from my mind until I was leaving.. then I tracked and zoomed home, snatched up the box and back in the car to get my  patient and take her home, drove through In n Out and am eating a burger.. changed out of nicer outfit for that, brought in the mail and the box is still unopened but soon to be OPEN.

  Hmm, nice box in plastic bag, box in thin cardboard sleeve, out of sleeve now.. opening nice box, Fire in cellophane envelope  In landscape, charger will plug in the left.. I'd prefer the right but better than the bottom and I can play and use it upside down if need be..

Of course my cover isn't due until Monday.

It is lighter than my HD 4G (out of the cover) but not THAT much.  Definitely thinner and giving me problems with connecting or timeouts.. but it is registered (not sure I will name this one since I'm beginning to thing there aren't TWC hotspots in some places I visit often so I probably do want the 4G..  But I'll give the wifi a try.

Immediately it is running hotter along where the cameras are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I watched the video and still couldn't tell if the charger outlet on the hdx 8.9 is on the end or not. Betsy you said it was the same as the 7, do you mean the same as the 7 hdx, or the 7 hd


Sorry, I was on my way out the door; I meant "Yes" to your question "Is it on the side?" and "It's like the 7" HDX."


Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

SheilaJ said:


> I watched the video and still couldn't tell if the charger outlet on the hdx 8.9 is on the end or not. Betsy you said it was the same as the 7, do you mean the same as the 7 hdx, or the 7 hd


If the hdx 8.9 is being viewed in landscape mode with the camera on the top, the charger outlet is on the left end.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine is on the front porch.  I'm still at work 😒


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I thought it was a terrible design to have the charger on the bottom.  I am glad to hear it is on the end - wrong end but I can work with that.

I can't wait to hear all the reviews.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sheila, it is definitely a better placement, though I would like to have my cover in place for an even better comparison, of course.

When I was poking around on mine it said I had the latest update but since it was 63% charged, I did power it down and leave it on the charger and awhile later it woke up and did an update.

I feel tentative with it sans cover.

Tried the front facing camera and need to read more but I managed to take a picture of my Fire HD and then a little video of the Fire HD, with apparently the sounds of my stomach?

I set up my email quickly.

And it seems like pictures I had in the cloud (which I never did figure out why some went there and others didn't from my HD) are on the HDX too.

The cord appears to be somewhat longer but not massively longer. (there have been times I thought Amazon could provide longer ones but not a huge deal).

Interesting that this time they did include the charger..  I had already bought two of the rapid chargers.. one for downstairs and one for upstairs, so for now I have three.

Sosha, I feel your pain.. Fire on front porch..


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm downloading a few apps, words with friends, calengoo, and just downloaded a test album..  The Very Best of Electric Light Orchestra.

LOL..

The lyrics.

Don't Bring Me Down..

I always thought they were singig   Ruuuussss..

But I've now checked online and it is Grroosss or something rhyminb with Goose, but there is a common thought that is is Grut.

Or Bruce..

The Kindle subscribes to the "Bruce" theory..

I failed to check when I first turned it back on but just with what I've been doing, not much,  the battery % was 59 and now 58%.

I'm going to power down and leave it charging  until I get 100% and then see how things work..

ETA.. how embarrassing.. after  charging it stayed at 56%.  I was checiking all over and then.. umm the charger wasn't plugged in..


So, now it is charging.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are having so much fun...

Mine is Chantilly, VA, which is the local hub.  The tracking hadn't changed all day, so I'm happy.  Unhappy because I'll be gone in the middle of the day on Friday.  Happy because I'll be seeing some K'Boarders in the middle of the day.  But I'll be itching to get my hands on my KHDX8.9. 

My Origami cover came today...I'm not in love with it, but I'll wait to see what it feels like with the Fire in it.

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Got my cover today, the HDX 8.9 will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ooh, now they say my cover will arrive tomorrow by USPS.  It is in San Bernardino now.  Originally it was to arrive today but then they said it would be the 11th!  Strange, but I will  feel much better with a cover.

It seems that the charger than came with may have a problem after all.. even after I managed to have it plugged in it wasn't charging much and a message came up saying that it wasn't a strong charger and would take a long time to charge.. huh?  So I switched it to my old rapid charger and it started charging.  Even moved the old charger to the same place on the surge strip and it continued charging up to 100%.


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

I still haven't' had a chance to do much with it beyond going to settings and getting things set the way I want them. The screen is beautiful. The unit is very light and very thin. I'm waiting for my case which should be here today. So far everything is working perfectly. Not being a fan of the Silk browser I did get the Dolphin browser running via 1mobile.com. I also tried to get the Hacker's keyboard installed but the HDX choked on that. My fire HD would take it though. Maybe an update will take care of that. I have had no heat problems. The battery seems to work just fine. I was on it for about 3  hours yesterday and still had lots of battery left. 

So far it looks like a keeper. There are a lot of other things to try out and hopefully I'll get to that sometime today.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Ooh, now they say my cover will arrive tomorrow by USPS. It is in San Bernardino now. Originally it was to arrive today but then they said it would be the 11th! Strange, but I will feel much better with a cover.
> 
> It seems that the charger than came with may have a problem after all.. even after I managed to have it plugged in it wasn't charging much and a message came up saying that it wasn't a strong charger and would take a long time to charge.. huh? So I switched it to my old rapid charger and it started charging. Even moved the old charger to the same place on the surge strip and it continued charging up to 100%.


Seamonkey,

Did you use the USB cable that came with the HDX?

It seems to be a heavier gauge than previous ones. I wonder whether older ones can carry all the current supplied by the new charger.

Anyway, I would try various cables with the new charger to determine that it is the charger and not the cable that is the problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The plug does go into the HDX at a bit of an angle. . . . . if you're used to plugging in straight you want to make sure you get it seated properly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interestingly, I occasionally get the "low charging device" or whatever it says with my 7" HDX even if I'm using the charger that came with it...

The  Big ol' HDX is here!!!!  Off to play....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Indeed I did try the new cable and charger that came with the HDX and yes I had read about pushing it in harder .. but that was the one that failed to charge the device.

So I switched to the rapid charger and cable I bought from Amazon for charging my HD 8.9 and that worked great on the HDX 8.9.

I'm just now testing the other combination, but my HD is only down to 91% since I didn't use it much since I took it off the upstairs charger this morning..

The case arrived in today's mail after I was home, but I've been eating, putting groceries away, taking out trash and other thrilling activities so now is the time to pull the tab.

And indeed it is not the bright red seen on the website (at least on my displays), so I'm not turning cartwheels over color

The device practically jumped onto the magnetic cover.. Pretty clever. Not as elegant as the HD cover but looks to be more functional.

Meanwhile the new charger has brought the HD Fire from 91 to 94%.



BruceS said:


> Seamonkey,
> 
> Did you use the USB cable that came with the HDX?
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy that was the message I was getting with the new charger, cable and HDX.. and it wasn't charging ..

Looking forward to your first review!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to split out some of the questions that have been posted here so that they are their own threads; other folks may have the same questions and they won't think to look here.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------

